# Gustav Becker



## dazjohn (Jan 16, 2013)

hi folks i hope someone can help , my gustav becker has been running great for months with no problems keeping perfect time and now it keeps stopping , it will run for maybe 5-10 mins then stops , i hope somebody can help

cheers darren ..


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Darren, most clocks need a service every 5 years or so to keep the oils clean, what model Gustav Becker is it? As they did many small clocks right up to large chiming ones as well as wall clocks, if you could upload a pic that would be most helpful, on the top page of the "Watch discussion forum" there is a pinned article showing you how to do this.......

Welcome to the forum by the way :welcome:







:rltrlt:


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

This might sound a bit silly but have you checked the hands are not touching each other. I have bent a hand slightly when altering the time myself.

Just might be worth checking

regards

Simon


----------



## daveys1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Darren, most clocks need a service every 5 years or so to keep the oils clean, what model Gustav Becker is it? As they did many small clocks right up to large chiming ones as well as wall clocks, if you could upload a pic that would be most helpful, on the top page of the "Watch discussion forum" there is a pinned article showing you how to do this.......
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way :welcome:
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to the forum but have the same problem with my Gustav Becker Vienna wall clock, Does anyone know where I can get my clock serviced in the vicinity of Milton Keynes.

Thanks daveys1234


----------

